# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητώ αδειούχο εγκαταστάτη για δουλειά σε πίνακα σπιτιού στη Βόρεια Αθήνα

## rama

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από αδειούχο εγκαταστάτη του forum, έχω μία δουλειά που πρέπει να γίνει στον κεντρικό πίνακα του σπιτιού μου. Περιοχή Νέα Κηφισιά, κοντά στον original Βενέτη της οδού Τατοΐου.

Η δουλειά αφορά στην εγκατάσταση: 

3Φ αντικεραυνικού τύπου-2 (Hager SPN415R), με 3-πολικό διακόπτη (Hager SBN332)3Φ επιτηρητή τάσης (Hager EU302), με 3Φ relay ισχύος (Hager ESC440S) και 1-πολική ασφάλεια γραμμής 1Α (Hager NCN101A).

Το ραγοϋλικό το έχω αγορασμένο και ο πίνακας έχει επαρκή χώρο, ο εγκαταστάτης χρειάζεται να κάνει τις νέες συνδέσεις και κάποιες μετατοπίσεις του υπάρχοντος εξοπλισμού του πίνακα.
Στον πίνακα τώρα υπάρχει γενικός διακόπτης, γενικές ασφάλειες, ΔΔΕ και κάποιες ασφάλειες γραμμών.

Εχω ήδη στο μυαλό μου τον βέλτιστο τρόπο διαρύθμισης των υλικών στον πίνακα ώστε να ελαχιστοποιηθούν οι μετατοπίσεις και επανασυνδέσεις. 

Προϋπόθεση για τον εγκαταστάτη είναι να έχει όργανο Megger ώστε να ελέγξουμε τη γείωση.

Με βολεύει Σάββατα από νωρίς το πρωί έως και αργά το μεσημέρι, και Κυριακές από 11:00 περίπου έως και αργά το μεσημέρι. Αλλιώς μπορούμε και κάποια καθημερινή, την οποία θα συμφωνήσουμε για να πάρω κι εγώ άδεια από τη δουλειά μου.
Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα, μαζί με τη ζητούμενη αμοιβή.

----------

